# Calling all NJ BOTLs. Herf on Oct. 13th



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

I am hosting a Herf at my club in Fairfield NJ on Saturday Oct 13th from 1pm till whenever. Below is the link to the club and the directions. If you are interested please pm or post here. I need a head count to order food and drinks. Italian food will be served with Scotch and Beer. If you like to bring your own drinks please feel free.

If there is enough interest we can also hold a hold'em tournament or 9 ball tournament.

Thanks

David

http://www.metrocigar.com/


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

David,
Count me in, my friend! Looking forward to herfing with you again. :tu

Best Regards,
Kevin


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

can i come out and play?:dr


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Sure you can. All are welcome. I will pm you the details.



bmagin320 said:


> can i come out and play?:dr


----------



## Coyote7 (Aug 8, 2007)

snowy said:


> Sure you can. All are welcome. I will pm you the details.


I know you need a head count...can you count mine too? 
(Bmagins misses):ss


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Coyote7 said:


> I know you need a head count...can you count mine too?
> (Bmagins misses):ss


OK done.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

There are about 7 of us from varies board so far. Anyone else interested please PM me.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Is this the same club that recently had a pig roast and a monthly dinner? I remember someone from another board posting something about that. I think it was Rosco?


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

The Mum said:


> Is this the same club that recently had a pig roast and a monthly dinner? I remember someone from another board posting something about that. I think it was Rosco?


Yes it is. I am a member in the club and hosting a herf there. If you are interested pm me for directions.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

snowy said:


> I am hosting a Herf at my club in Fairfield NJ on Saturday Oct 13th from 1pm till whenever. Below is the link to the club and the directions. If you are interested please pm or post here. I need a head count to order food and drinks. Italian food will be served with Scotch and Beer. If you like to bring your own drinks please feel free.
> 
> If there is enough interest we can also hold a hold'em tournament or 9 ball tournament.
> 
> ...


I'll be there..


----------



## Coyote7 (Aug 8, 2007)

This Herf was great. The club was fantastic!! Thank you David for everything.....great BOTL:ss


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes without a doubt. An excellent herf but most of all an even better host. Thanks Dave for opening up your club, cigars, food, drinks and friends. It was good to light up with some fellow stogie members & smokers.
For those of your that couldn't make it you missed a great time in getting to know Snowy (Dave)!!


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

dave, i gotta say your hospitality goes beyond mere thanks - my wife and i had an amazing time, and would take the trek out there again anytime.
the food and drink was great, and the '98 party lusi's were stellar!! very generous offering. 
It was great meeting a bunch of new botl's, and made to feel like we were at home. 
k-mac, it was good to put a face to the name - anytime you wanna herf......
to all who missed it or were too lazy to take the drive, you missed out.....BIG TIME. dave and the crew are a great bunch of guys.
thanks for the good times, brian and cheryl


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

David,
Thank you so very much for hosting the herf at your cigar club yesterday! :tu

I know that we all had a terrific time. It am very glad that you enabled a number of us CS gorillas to get together and see who we've been communicating with (and getting bombed by - Brian and Cheryl!). It was great to herf with you again and to meet & herf with bmagin320, Coyote7 The Mum and several other BOTL's.

Absolutely incredible herf, David, from the catered dinner, to the top shelf liquors, to the unbelievable ISOMS that you gave to each of us!!! :dr

*I am still stunned by your kindness and generosity, my friend!*

_I would appreciate it if any BOTL's could help Snowy with some RG for his extreme hospitality and generosity! David is a top notch BOTL!_

Best Regards,
Kevin


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

Should have posted in here a while ago. Had a great time with snowy and the others there. Snowy was the one who talk me into coming over here for a look see.

DG


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

So sorry I missed this one Snowy! I definately will try my best to make the next one!! :ss


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Diesel Grinch said:


> Should have posted in here a while ago. Had a great time with snowy and the others there. Snowy was the one who talk me into coming over here for a look see.
> 
> DG


Glad you are on the board. Hope to see you around here often.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Next time I host a herf I am making sure that you pick the date :r



Mr.Maduro said:


> So sorry I missed this one Snowy! I definately will try my best to make the next one!! :ss


----------

